# Clearing faders on ETC Ion



## gbdesign (Oct 21, 2014)

This is probably very simple, but I haven't found a way to do it yet. Say you have a bunch of sub masters on a fader wing of an Ion. Something changes in the show and now you don't need one of the subs. You want to get rid of it for simplicities sake, less chance for a mistake, whatever. You can delete the sub, easy-peazie, but the fader still remains as a sub, with the same sub number. How to clear that fader of all content, parameters, etc.? Thanks for your help.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 21, 2014)

Press Fader Controls. You should see a Release softkey, press and hold that while pressing both bump buttons.


----------



## Lafalot (Oct 21, 2014)

Um...Steve, I'm not sure the Release works anymore.
Just hold shift and press both bump buttons.
If you want to clear a whole bank of faders, you can even hold shift and run your fingers across the bump buttons (top and bottom).


----------



## SteveB (Oct 21, 2014)

Lafalot said:


> Um...Steve, I'm not sure the Release works anymore.
> Just hold shift and press both bump buttons.
> If you want to clear a whole bank of faders, you can even hold shift and run your fingers across the bump buttons (top and bottom).



I was going to say do the shift routine, then went and looked it up in the 2.0 manual. So they must have changed it in 2.1 or 2.2 and as a user since 1.6 I'm done trying to remember how many things have changed............. sorry if I confused gbdesign.


----------



## jstandfast (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, they changed it in 2.2 and even the 2.2 manual update is wrong on this. As Lafalot says, shift/both sub buttons will clear the whole fader.


----------



## danTt (Oct 23, 2014)

Shift + Both bump buttons once releases it, the second time you press it unmaps it. This becomes meaningful if you want to swap a fader from a submaster to a cue list, fex.


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Jan 2, 2015)

danTt said:


> Shift + Both bump buttons once releases it, the second time you press it unmaps it. This becomes meaningful if you want to swap a fader from a submaster to a cue list, fex.


Can you expand on this?

If you clear the fader, isn't it already unmapped?

I know it's semantic, but I'm curious.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 13, 2015)

danTt said:


> Shift + Both bump buttons once releases it, the second time you press it unmaps it. This becomes meaningful if you want to swap a fader from a submaster to a cue list, fex.



Tried this today.

Shift plus both bump buttons clears the fader. Doing it a second time has no effect as the fader has already been cleared.


----------



## ictwill (Jan 19, 2015)

Setup > Show Settings > Fader Config
You can unmap multiple faders at once.


----------



## Robert Rivera (Apr 28, 2015)

delete>push both bump buttons on fader to remove>enter


----------



## petercav17 (Apr 28, 2015)

Robert Rivera said:


> delete>push both bump buttons on fader to remove>enter



Doing that will only delete the submaster that is assigned to that fader. It will not unmap or clear the fader. If you do that, the fader will have a blank submaster still assigned to it, and you won't be able to change the number. Sure, you could overwrite it, but that kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Robert Rivera (May 6, 2015)

petercav17 said:


> Doing that will only delete the submaster that is assigned to that fader. It will not unmap or clear the fader. If you do that, the fader will have a blank submaster still assigned to it, and you won't be able to change the number. Sure, you could overwrite it, but that kind of defeats the purpose.


Im sorry


----------

